# Childless Mother (Dedicated To The Mothers Of Norway)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated with all emotion and sentiments of sadness to the people of Norway and specially to those mothers and fathers who lost children in a most regrettable and despicable way. 

Childless mother 
adolescent red blood shed 
morose act on the land 
of peoples of the Norse 
rage in savage flight of lead

Dread of mother 
tears of silver fallen to the ground 
mother weeps in silence’s sound 
child in slumber nightmare of the dead 

Tragedy of mother 
beauty of youth gone 
sweetness in years stolen 
generation of sorrow 
to share grief of morrow


----------

